
Forking Docker will lead to more fragmentation - rusher81572
http://www.linux-toys.com/?p=745
======
pescerosso
Or it will lead to more choice, I do feel overwhelmed when I go to an American
grocery store and I see an entire aisle full of bags of chips, and I say to
myself why? Who needs bbq flavor or even kale chips? But somebody apparently
does. So even if it nows takes more time to choose, choice is giving everybody
exactly what they want. Anyway I guess only time can tell and predictions are
difficult to make. Just in the recent past, there were good and bad results
out of forks as this article describes [http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/forking-
good-great-ugly/](http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/forking-good-great-ugly/)

------
brudgers
I see it more as market segmentation between enterprise and SMB development
needs. Although honestly, for the companies that appear to feel it might be
worth the effort to fork Docker, there are already other options: at the point
it makes sense to fork Docker, building a different solution on LXC is not
much further away.

